# Stylischste waffe



## nirvanager1 (7. März 2009)

Hi Community

was mich interessiert ist folgendes:
was ist eurer meinung nach die coolste waffe
ich mache gleich mal den anfang mit
Schwarzes Eis:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40497

linkt einfach eure coolsten waffen


----------



## kingkryzon (7. März 2009)

arkanitreißer zu 100%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcYyf7sGAww...feature=related
 btw first^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

<3 ashkandi


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19364


----------



## pennymarkt (7. März 2009)

die gefällt mir am besten^^

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33478


----------



## Karoline07 (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz einfach, weil sie bei jeder rasse in den boden ragt^^


----------



## Nahal (7. März 2009)

The Ashbringer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13262


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sonst?


----------



## firehawk14 (7. März 2009)

Nahal schrieb:


> The Ashbringer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ob Privat-Server Fakes zählen??!

Naja mein Favorit ist/war der Stab von Illidan für Caster


----------



## Twinny (7. März 2009)

Coolstes 1h Casterschwert -> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40396


----------



## likoria (7. März 2009)

Gabs nicht mal so ne faustwaffe Hand/Faust gottes oder so die von der hand bis zur schulter reichte?


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. März 2009)

irr ich mich oder gabs vor 2 wochen schon den gleichen thread also welche die stylischste waffe ist O_o


----------



## Fubii (7. März 2009)

Also ich find den Verderbten Aschenbringer noch besser ^^
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22691


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Ob Privat-Server Fakes zählen??!
> 
> Naja mein Favorit ist/war der Stab von Illidan für Caster



Privat-Server fakes?

Was du rede?


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Ob Privat-Server Fakes zählen??!




Kann man sich auch im Modelviewer anschaun...


----------



## firehawk14 (7. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Privat-Server fakes?
> 
> Was du rede?


Der Ashbringer ist FAkE

e/ Hotgoblin, wenn du keine Ahnung hast brauchst du auch nichts posten, das Modell muss ja im Vewier sein, da es in der Deathknight startquest vorkommt am NPC


----------



## likoria (7. März 2009)

Hab sie gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37631


----------



## Nikaru (7. März 2009)

likoria schrieb:


> Gabs nicht mal so ne faustwaffe Hand/Faust gottes oder so die von der hand bis zur schulter reichte?



Jap droppt beim Schlangenboss in Gundrak Hero....hat mein Schurke ne Zeit lang getragen 

und ja die ist verdammt stylish ^^


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Der Ashbringer ist FAkE



Nicht ... Kollege hat ihn <.<


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht ... Kollege hat ihn <.<



Der kann höhstens den Verdorbenen haben aber nicht den geläuterten
(legendär).


----------



## EisblockError (7. März 2009)

eindeutig:

Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers


----------



## firehawk14 (7. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht ... Kollege hat ihn <.<


Damit hast du bestätigt das dein Kollege auf nem Pserver spielt...


----------



## Nikaru (7. März 2009)

Der Ashenbringer ist garantiert kein fake.....wenn ich mich recht errinere konnte man die
Waffe auch im DK anfangsgebiet in der letzten schlacht sehen 

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege 

mfg Nikaru


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Der kann höhstens den Verdorbenen haben aber nicht den geläuterten
> (legendär).



Natürlich hat er nicht den gereinigten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber den richtigen Ashbringer gibts seit eh und je in der DB von Blizz.



firehawk14 schrieb:


> Damit hast du bestätigt das dein Kollege auf nem Pserver spielt...



Nicht.

Failed.


----------



## Tony B. (7. März 2009)

Ich finde http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18542 am geilsten errinert mich immer an die Waffe von Sephirot aus FF7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (7. März 2009)

hab noch ne coole waffe gefunden:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34334

Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne


----------



## Baggerfahrer (7. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40265


Hunteritem T.T^^


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> hab noch ne coole waffe gefunden:
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34334
> 
> Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne



Die kennt irgendwie jeder...
Außerdem ist sie nicht so gut wie sie aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es fehlt die Additionale DMG der Pfeile :>


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=40491
Hailstorm
Das Schwert sieht so imba aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. März 2009)

Hier das Ashbringer Model in Modelviewer.
Modelviewer liest ja nur die .mpq Datein von WoW aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hier das Ashbringer Model in Modelviewer.
> Modelviewer liest ja nur die .mpq Datein von WoW aus...
> 
> 
> ...



Das Model kannste dir bei Buffed auch anschauen Oo

Illegale Downloads sind ftw btw <.<


----------



## nirvanager1 (7. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Additionale DMG der Pfeile :>



ich glaub der wird dazu gezählt aber nicht erwähnt wenn du verstehst was ich meine
...http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31737 (dh +53dmg)


----------



## Garagean (7. März 2009)

and the winner is:

Leben und Tod


----------



## Tony B. (7. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hier das Ashbringer Model in Modelviewer.
> Modelviewer liest ja nur die .mpq Datein von WoW aus...
> 
> 
> ...



tz tz tz RS-dateien xD


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> ich glaub der wird dazu gezählt aber nicht erwähnt wenn du verstehst was ich meine
> ...http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31737 (dh +53dmg)



Er verbraucht ja keine Pfeile, also kann er auch die DMG davon nicht bekommen Oo


----------



## Doodlekeks (7. März 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Hi Community
> 
> was mich interessiert ist folgendes:
> was ist eurer meinung nach die coolste waffe
> ...



kann man die etwa um einfaches Gold kaufen? o.O

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Hellfire1337 (7. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Ob Privat-Server Fakes zählen??!
> 
> Naja mein Favorit ist/war der Stab von Illidan für Caster



wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fre**e halten


----------



## Ale4Sale (7. März 2009)

Atiesh =) Bescheidenes Design, aber hinschauen wird doch jeder.

Ansonsten die Wargleves. Sind zwar leider sehr in den Mainstream geraten, aber haben immernoch Legendarystatus, zumindest bei mir *g*


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. März 2009)

Doodlekeks schrieb:


> kann man die etwa um einfaches Gold kaufen? o.O
> 
> edit: hat sich erledigt



Nein ist viel zu imba wenn mans kaufen könnte.
Außerdem schau dir mal an wo der Verkäufer steht und wie
er heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (7. März 2009)

Herold des Leidens aus BWL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab mir Beine und Arme gefreut als ich das teil endlich für meinen damaligen Shadowpriest hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciaz (7. März 2009)

Thunderfury!

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19019


----------



## Arosk (7. März 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Thunderfury!



Already posted.


----------



## Brisk7373 (7. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31984


----------



## Sausage (7. März 2009)

Für mich sind es ganz klar Illis Gleven, sowie sein Stab und seine Augenbinde (Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth, verfluchter Blick des Sargeras und der Name des Stabs fällt mir grad nicht ein..)

mfg


----------



## Stuvex (7. März 2009)

die stylischte waffe ist http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1159 (ist doch klar oder??)


----------



## abe15 (7. März 2009)

Für mich als Hunter ganz klar

Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne


----------



## Liberiana (7. März 2009)

Im moment noch Thunderfury wie einige schon gelinkt haben,
mit Patch 3.1 hoffe ich allerdings den Legendary Hammer... *hrhr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab grad was gefunden, ich finde ihn eigentlich nich schlecht:
http://warcraft-blog.de/2009/legendary-mit...-ancient-kings/
btw kein Keylogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (7. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33688


----------



## Monzel (7. März 2009)

Thunderfury ist und bleibt die Nr.1, könnte Blizz in Zukunft nicht mal wieder so stylische Waffen ins Spiel bringen?


----------



## shapalin (7. März 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> firehawk14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ob Privat-Server Fakes zählen??!
> ...



wenn man keine ahung hat sollte man selbst erstmal nachdenken gell. den man kann mit sicherheit davon ausgehen das firehawx nicht das item an sich meinte sondern den link mit den falschen werten die von nem privatserver stammen (;



für mich http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=23014 zusammen mit der lvl 60 chaster variante aus dem alten naxx  (schad das es ins neue nur die chaster variante geschaft hat


----------



## Exeone (7. März 2009)

Ich hab in nagrand mal ne waffe gefunden die aussah wie aus final fantasy leider weis ich deren Name nicht mehr wisst ihr evtl welche ich meine?
Auf jeden fall sah die sehr geil aus


----------



## Altharis (7. März 2009)

Ganz eindeutig http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32946

Sieht im Viewer nicht sehr berauschend aus, aber am Char ist es die schönte Waffe.


----------



## Meatwookie (7. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Der Ashbringer ist FAkE
> 
> e/ Hotgoblin, wenn du keine Ahnung hast brauchst du auch nichts posten, das Modell muss ja im Vewier sein, da es in der Deathknight startquest vorkommt am NPC


Das Item existiert in der Datenbank von Blizzard -> Kein Fake!

Bloß man kann es nicht bekommen..


----------



## Netus (7. März 2009)

Eindeutig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (7. März 2009)

Bin noch immer ein Fan der Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (7. März 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Hi Community
> 
> was mich interessiert ist folgendes:
> was ist eurer meinung nach die coolste waffe
> ...




Phantomklingen x2


----------



## Hurrikano (7. März 2009)

Armageddon ftw!


----------



## Xenrus (7. März 2009)

Um diese total sinnlose Diskussion um den Ashbringer ma zu beenden:

Den Legendary Aschbringer kann NIEMAND haben, der nich auf nem Privatserver spielt, weil der damals nur als "Corrupted Ashbringer" in Naxxramas bei 4 horseman gedroppt is und Blizzard NIEMALS eine Questreihe herausbringen wird, mit der man den Verderbten reinigen kann, da er heutzutage nicht mehr droppt und ihn insg. zu wenig Leute
haben als dass es sich lohnen würde da ne Quest reinzupatchen.

Trozdem ganz klar beim Style: Bauernbesen!


----------



## Lestados (7. März 2009)

mein liebling  Sturm des Chaos


----------



## Flixl (7. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Die stylischte Waffe? Jin'rohk, The Great Apocalypse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lajanor (7. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30883

eindeutig!!!!! aber leider sind in der grafik die blüten nicht animiert, sieht aber im ingame einfach nur stylesicher aus!!!!


----------



## Mehades76 (7. März 2009)

ganz eindeutig Frostmourne

http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?sou...ive;witem=36942

oder 

Andonisus, Reaper of Souls

http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?sou...ive;witem=22736


----------



## Raqill (7. März 2009)

Armageddon


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 ashkandi
> 
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19364



Absolutes sign!!!!


----------



## rofldiepofl (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den hatte ich ne lange zeit^^


----------



## Rafterman1 (7. März 2009)

Pff....oldschool ftw 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18348 <3


----------



## Elsterglanz (7. März 2009)

iss nichts dickes aber meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach die schönste Einhandaxt im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2009)

Einfach nur Geilo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skytronic (7. März 2009)

die is coool und für mich  die besste  waffe in wow 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28430 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniaxx (7. März 2009)

Thunderfury what else


----------



## Slayed (7. März 2009)

Namen von der Waffe hab ich vergessen.... weis nur noch das es ein Blauer Stab war der aussah wie ne Sense  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Trudon (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



;-)


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. März 2009)

Ich find die hier ganz nice http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=schweigsamer+kreuzfahrer

Trag sie als Dk auf Nera´thor und hab damit bis jetzt keinen gesehen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. März 2009)

die besten waffen ist meiner Meinung nach Donnerzorn.


----------



## Larmina (8. März 2009)

Thunderfury und fertig


----------



## Kirimaus (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn das blingbling inner 3D Ansicht fehlt ^^


----------



## Deanne (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht ziemlich nett aus, vor allem durch das transparente Leuchten. Mein absolutes Lieblings-Schwert.


----------



## youngceaser (8. März 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> irr ich mich oder gabs vor 2 wochen schon den gleichen thread also welche die stylischste waffe ist O_o


war ich auch der meinung also wer wissen will was ich als die stylischte waffe finde soll in dem anderen fred schauen


----------



## Rincewinda (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Favorit für meinen Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. März 2009)

Arkanitreißer

Hab die noch mit mein Schamanen


----------



## ForThePwn (8. März 2009)

Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros

--> best!


----------



## Hadez der Satanskrieger (8. März 2009)

bin eher für 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35514


----------



## ProtKenny (8. März 2009)

Für nen Vergelter im Lvl-Bereich ~26-32 unschlagbar: Archeus, das Schwert von Morgan Ladimore.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in Verbindung mit +9/6/3 waffenschaden verzauberung und den acc-gebundenen platte-schultern mega-style! daneben sieht selsbt nen full t7-equipter spieler schlapp aus^^


----------



## Kvick (8. März 2009)

also eindeutig:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19351

und

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19352

erinnert an die gute alte Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und in combo unschlagbar!


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

Find die Illidan Klingen am stylischsten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (8. März 2009)

Slayed schrieb:


> Namen von der Waffe hab ich vergessen.... weis nur noch das es ein Blauer Stab war der aussah wie ne Sense
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meinst du die hier? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (8. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Ob Privat-Server Fakes zählen??!
> 
> Naja mein Favorit ist/war der Stab von Illidan für Caster



Ashbringer ist in dieser Form in den WoW-Daten zu finden. Kein PServer Fake.
Man kann Ashbringer lediglich nicht im Spiel erhalten...


----------



## ReWahn (8. März 2009)

Ashkandi, Großschwert der Bruderschaft


----------



## Zul Slayer (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hette (8. März 2009)

mein favourit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (8. März 2009)

Claymore des Großmarschalls

Alt aber geil... trage sie bei RP-Events o.ä immer noch <3

/edit: Beim 3D-Viewer sieht die so kurz aus =(


----------



## Balord (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beste Axt überhaupt im Spiel meiner Meinung nach. und das gegenstück zu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (8. März 2009)

Also natürlich mag ich gleven, doch ich bevorzuge sowohl vom style als auch vom dmg her die hier^^

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40383


----------



## Ilunadin (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + Das gegenstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (8. März 2009)

für mich ganz klar der ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (8. März 2009)

Armageddon auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Flatrian (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Favorit


----------



## Croktu (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann noch maladath thunderfury und die kiregsgleve des großmarschalls


----------



## Valkron (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Aschbringer der 60er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (8. März 2009)

THUNDERFURY


----------



## Georan (8. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...lieblingswaffen


----------



## Dragostaff (8. März 2009)

Die Schönste Waffe im Spiel bleibt für mich eindeutig:

Quel'Serrar


----------



## Phearak (8. März 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...lieblingswaffen




is doch alles wischiwaschi..DAS is die ultimative waffe! --->[post="0"]DIE WAFFE[/post]


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. März 2009)

Nahal schrieb:


> The Ashbringer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## darkdriver321 (8. März 2009)

Also ich find http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18348 am stylischsten...
Schade, dass die nur Krieger und Palas anziehen können, sonst würd ich sie mir für meinen Schurken holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xherano (8. März 2009)

thread sinnfrei, weil "GESCHMACKSSACHE"

ich habe fertig...


----------



## shikki (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein persönlicher favourit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heyhey (8. März 2009)

http://wowptr.buffed.de/?i=19910

jemand der sich noch erinnern kann was der proc bewirkt kann mir nur zustimmen es gibt nichts NICHTS stylischers als das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xplaya (8. März 2009)

Off : Kann es sein das sich hier ein paar Keylogger rumtreiben *hust*


Zum Thema : Also am besten finde ich die Axt die random in Bwl droppt . Eine der besten Äxte in WoW.

Gruss der X


----------



## Melih (8. März 2009)

Uschi1993 schrieb:


> hier war eine URL von einer *meine freundin hat mich verlassen und jetzt will ich mich rächen weil ich ein psychobat bin" Seite



/report


----------



## Harloww (8. März 2009)

Ich liebe Threads auf Buffed. 0 Diskussion, jeder postet seine Waffe und der Postcount wird um 1 gesteigert. 

Top Sache das.


----------



## Xplaya (8. März 2009)

@ Melih
Ja nimm es noch als Zitat super !


----------



## Yagilius (9. März 2009)

Eindeutig -> Kriegsklingen von *AZZINOTH*!!!!!!


----------



## Brainschen (9. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=25402


----------



## Frozo (9. März 2009)

Für mich ist :http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40384 die geilste waffe!!

Kann mir evtl. jemand erklären wie man die waffe quel'serrar bekommt? iergendwas mit schmieden glaubich.. in buffed viewer dingens hats mehr als 300 comments.. und die lesi ned xD

danke schonma für die antworten


----------



## zergerus (22. Oktober 2009)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros
> 
> --> best!




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poloproll (22. Oktober 2009)

Die stylischste Waffe für mich is immer noch der Seelenernter.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20536
Wenn man die schön verzaubert und die passenden Klamotten anzieht, steht Gevatter Tod vor euch.

MFG
Polo


----------



## baan1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Schönster Bogen ingame ist und bleibt Rhok'delar Langbogen der uralten Bewahrer
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18713


----------



## Technocrat (22. Oktober 2009)

Da gibt es keine Frage und nur genau eine Waffe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cooler geht's nicht - die Optik ist einfach umwerfend, und die Wirkung auch.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 ashkandi
> 
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19364




Ashkandi rockt so übelst

oder http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21134 Dunkle Schneide des Irsinns


Ich könnt noch soviele aufzählen früher gabs so hammers geile Teile >.< 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21679  Kalimdors Rache

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18822  Obsidianklinge <3 (Wollt ich früher immer, droppte nicht also holte ich Knochenhäscher)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=17076  Knochenhäscher



Ein kleinteil meiner stylsten Waffen, früher gabs halt noch sehr sehr viele verschiedene Skins.
Aber die von lvl 80 sind Skins von Vanilia und dazu einfach Wotlkstats draufgeklatscht. (z.b Wundspalter und Todesbiss schauts euch mal an) ....


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (22. Oktober 2009)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> ganz eindeutig Frostmourne
> 
> http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?sou...ive;witem=36942
> 
> ...



Andonisus, Reaper of Souls wow hätte nicht gedacht das jmd noch weiss das es die gibt. Geil ist auch Ilbis, der gefallenen Engel



Kvick schrieb:


> also eindeutig:
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19351
> 
> ...




Maladath ist so hammers *sabber*


----------



## Gwen (22. Oktober 2009)

Ashkandi mit classik Feuer-VZ

Rhok'delar, Langbogen der uralten Bewahrer weil er so schön blüht

Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne weil er unerreichbar ist bzw. nur kurz erhältlich

Thekals Griff und Arlokks Griff weil man bei procc so schön wild ist



und natürlich Donnerzorn


----------



## Gromgor (22. Oktober 2009)

zu geil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat mir immer sehr gut gefallen-->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Schwert hier müsste es sein, stylisches Laserschwert, leider zeigt der 3d Viewer nur den Griff, sonst einfach mal ingame über Atlasloot raussuchen und anlegen...Starwars inc XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slow0110 (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Maradil (22. Oktober 2009)

ich finde immernoch Quel' Serrar sehr schön, oder eben das 60er Pedant.

Was ich in der DB nicht gefunden habe, die Schwerter die König Wrynn in SW trägt, die sind ja mal der Hammer, kann die einer finden und posten ?!


----------



## Elementy (22. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=7961 zusammen mit der roten variante


----------



## Maradil (22. Oktober 2009)

Elementy schrieb:


> ganz klar http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=7961 zusammen mit der roten variante



vor allem, mit Verzauberungen änderte sich die Farbe auch entsprechend, sah zuweilen sehr geil aus


----------



## Newaera (22. Oktober 2009)

Sturm des Chaos - Archimonde





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sturm des Chaos (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30910)


----------



## Maradil (22. Oktober 2009)

Newaera schrieb:


> Sturm des Chaos - Archimonde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



krankes Design :-D


----------



## dergrossegonzo (22. Oktober 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> arkanitreißer zu 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich immer dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich finde "Die Faust Gottes" (eine blaue Waffe, droppt in Gundrak, meine ich) auch cool.

Sieht richtig gut aus und ist nicht so ein "Poserteil"

Leider halt nur was für den Anfang.


----------



## Newaera (22. Oktober 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> krankes Design :-D



100runs - nie gedroppt,mein wl weint,seit jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (22. Oktober 2009)

Newaera schrieb:


> Sturm des Chaos - Archimonde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt ziemlich geil zu t5


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21679
die geht ab
oder ninja style
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18542


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilonmn (22. Oktober 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21679 is die beste


----------



## Morvkeem (22. Oktober 2009)

ich fine diese waffe am coolsten =D 

als hunter is die aber leider nix >.>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (22. Oktober 2009)

auch eine schöne Waffe meiner Meinung nach Zehrende Kälte

und gegen Menschentöter sieht Kalimdors Rache kacke aus ;-P


----------



## Nexxen (22. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*/sign* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (22. Oktober 2009)

Frostsichel

kann sich auch sehen lassen :-)

EDIT: OMG xD  --> Klitschko alleine der Name schon , made my day


----------



## vendar (22. Oktober 2009)

Gier & Stolz 

is ja klar =P


----------



## Kiefa (22. Oktober 2009)

is zwar nur ne blaue waffe für den 55er hexerquest aber der seelenernter hat schon style ( bei mir immernoch auf der bank^^)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20536


----------



## Firechaos (22. Oktober 2009)

Nikaru schrieb:


> Jap droppt beim Schlangenboss in Gundrak Hero....hat mein Schurke ne Zeit lang getragen
> 
> und ja die ist verdammt stylish ^^



ne bei Morabi droppt die.
Am besten sieht http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34247 aus^^


----------



## DiemoX (22. Oktober 2009)

Azzinoth Warglaves 
Brauch ich ja nicht verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 95erPlayboy (22. Oktober 2009)

also die geilste waffe kommt noch *Frostgram* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

